# Ut-Oh.. I created a monster!



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

So we took Tiki for a car ride up town to pick up my step-son from a festival and at first he was a bit nervous and then after a while he calmed down and began enjoying himself. We stopped at McDonald's for lunch and I cooled off a French Fry for Tiki and he shredded it, I'm not sure how much he actually ate because it looked more like he was playing with it and having fun shredding it then eating it. But when I was eating my Big Mac he started tapping the corner of my mouth with his beak, he wanted me to regurgitate my food or give him some from my mouth. He's never done this before and we actually thought it was rather comical.

A little bit ago I was eating a piece of cherry flavored candy and I offered him a piece, he thought it was too hard but he really wanted it so he moved over to my mouth and again tapped the corner of my mouth with his beak so I put some on my lip and he ate it. But because it was candy I only let him have that little taste, and he got frustrated with me and nipped my finger then kept wanting some from my mouth. I had to stand up and walk into the kitchen with him on my finger then open m mouth up real wide so he could see I didn't have anymore.

Is it normal for a 6month old bird to want humans to regurgitate food for them?


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

It is normal for a bird that is bonded to his/her human to want to share food like that. However, it is not recommended to give them food out of your mouth like that as human saliva is not good for them. I am sure you didn't know and you had best intentions, but now that you do know, please don't let him feed off of your mouth.
Also, French fries and candy is not what they should be eating, it could give them sour crop.
However, I do understand your feelings - it's always so sweet to see them bonded to their human to the point of wanting to be "fed" by us. 
What you can do instead though, you can make a bowl of salad or cooked veggies and "share" with your bird, as long as you don't share the same fork, LOL.
Oh, by the way, I am curious - they let you in McDonalds with the bird?? I would love to take mine with me someplace, but I am not sure they would be allowed.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

I only let him have a teeny tiny bit. just enough to taste. And I won't do it again


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Haha, I know! You love him so much 
I have given mine potato chips on some occasions, don't think I am a saint, LOL.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

I felt bad that we didn't have any food for him in the car and he really wanting something to nibble on so I gave him a fry.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

Mc Donalds is LOADED full of GMO. Please research what Monsanto is doing to the food in this country with their dangerous GMOs. It is disgusting what is happening in America being controlled by large chemical coporation.

No human being should be eating anything from Mc Donalds (unless they have a complete lack of regard to their HEALTH), let alone a bird bird which doesn't know any better!!!


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

I am sorry I guess I am just extremely ignorant, but what is GMO? >_<


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

Apologies for long response that is about to follow: Millions have gotten informed and have taken action.

The 1 hour video below is life changing. It is very scary and equally disgusting what is going on in this country and Canada as well (GMO’s were introduced in 1996). Only America/Canada do NOT label GMOs. In Europe they require mandatory labeling and most of Europe are highly against GMO and it is simply banned there and for good logical reason. There have been NO studies conducted to show safety of GMO because Monsanto will NOT allow nor provide what is necessary for scientists to do the studies!!! It has also been proven Monsanto rigged and altered data which clearly showed GMO is dangerous and they also fired the scientist who wanted to be the “whistle blower” and placed gag order on him. Monsanto sues everyone (they even tried to sue the entire state of Vermont when they tried to make it mandatory to label GMO!) . Monsanto is the largest chemical company in the world and now they are controlling your food. They are more powerful than the government and are in bed with the FDA. 

Just to name a few: zucchini, yellow squash, corn, papaya, soy, cotton seed oil, canola, & sugar are mostly GMO. Thus, you must buy this produce only organic (USDA and or/ GMO project verified). “GMO project verified” is a fantastic company who screens products to be certified GMO free. In Publix, 90% of the food they are selling is GMO. I shop only at Whole Foods since they have a ton of organic vs Publix. Over 95% of Corn/soy are GMO. Must buy organic!

13 minute video. This study was recently proven to be legit (Monsanto kept trying to say bit wasn’t but were FINALLY proven wrong) and proves GMOs clearly causes cancer amongst other serious diseases:
http://youtu.be/eeW5yUSqdhY

1 hr video must watch ENTIRE video: 
http://youtu.be/KgC-SdvyFWI

25 min video: GMOs have NEVER been tested for safety because of “Michael Taylor”. Monsanto will NOT ALLOW independent scientists to conduct studie. Watch this ENTIRE video :
http://youtu.be/kqKTZnwW5sM

14 min video shows how Monsanto has already killed (cancers like you wouldn't believe!!) thousands of people with their deadly PCBs in Alabama (this is yet another toxic chemical made by Monsanto) back in 2000 and were sued SUCCESSFULLY for millions. . . . and now this company is in charge of your food. It is SICK... remember Erin Brockovich??
SAME thing happened all over again: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnJHWdkWuT4&feature=share&list=FLxNKrj9rhwAIUfmJAvxrGPw&index=7

“Super weeds” have now formed due to GMO. Thus, they have increased pesticides by 3000%, crazy! Watch here and see how they managed to BAN GMOs in Europe and defected Monsanto: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbZNdOEn6nE&feature=share&list=FLxNKrj9rhwAIUfmJAvxrGPw

Monsanto Cancer Milk: FOX NEWS Kills Story and Fires Reporters! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3hCR_yCvkk&list=FLxNKrj9rhwAIUfmJAvxrGPw&feature=share&index=22


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

wow..................


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

It happens to us all at one point  I have Jaid on one shoulder sneaking a bite of turkey from my sandwich or a cracker before it can make it to my mouth, and whatever falls, Beaky on floor duty gets it


----------



## Callie2013 (Nov 4, 2013)

Haha I know the feeling. The way I got Callie to eat her veggies was to give her a plate and put it by mine on the table and she started eating her veggies. The downside the other day I made chicken quesadilla for my sister and me and as I was trying to eat Callie was trying to take it out of my mouth and when I wouldn't let her she got on my plate and I had to grab her and cage her while we ate. My sister thought it was funny.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

eduardo said:


> Oh, by the way, I am curious - they let you in McDonalds with the bird?? I would love to take mine with me someplace, but I am not sure they would be allowed.


LOL! No! We went through the drive thru


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

ive almost bitten piccolos head off cause he will reach into my mouth for that sunflower seed that he saw enter, he will help himself to my potato chips and if I wasn't watching he'd probably be dead cause he tries to drink my coffee, ive heard tea is okay but haven't tried it


----------



## PalmettoSC (Jan 13, 2014)

My tiel won't eat any foods other then his typical bird food.... If you put anything different in his cage or bear him he will hiss at it. 

BUT if I am eating something he will fly to the plate or bowl and start eating it to! I don't understand it!


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

Birdie is always tapping my mouth when I eat. At meal times I put anything suitable for her on her own plate near to mine but it doesn't stop her from walking over to my plate to try to get some more. I have to cage her if I am eating something which isn't suitable.

When I am preparing vegetables in the kitchen Birdie loves to 'help' and sample just about everything!!


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

Just a quick note, I have reached the age of 70 and I have NEVER been in a McDonalds or a Kentucky Fried Chicken!!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Haha, Coco is the same. Quite often he nibbles at my face and lips, as if wanting to be fed, and tries to take over anything I eat while he's around, lol. I'm trying to teach him the 'kiss' sound but he hasn't caught onto it yet, heh heh.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

The worst for this has been my Alexandrine. He was a big smoocher anyway, but he would really try as hard as he could to get food out of my mouth. I would never allow it of course, but they can be a real pain, especially if it's a larger bird


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

nwoodrow said:


> ive almost bitten piccolos head off cause he will reach into my mouth for that sunflower seed that he saw enter, he will help himself to my potato chips and if I wasn't watching he'd probably be dead cause he tries to drink my coffee, ive heard tea is okay but haven't tried it


:rofl: That is too funny! Mine are always trying to sneak behind my back and take a sip of my coffee.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Bagheera said:


> LOL! No! We went through the drive thru


Haha, I bet the cashier had fun!


----------



## goose'smom (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey, quick advice on finicky eaters. I started putting organic, herbs and wheat grass that are planted still in their cage. They munch on them at the their leisure. It has made them like even more veggies. It's like being outside!! Just make sure it's organic.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

goose'smom,

Are your herbs growing still growing in some type of container that you place inside the cage that allows the herbs to continue to grow? I was thinking of maybe doing something like that since whenever I put a leaf of fresh greens inside his cage he doesn't eat it for several hours and then it just welts/rots so quickly, ends up being total waste.


----------



## goose'smom (Jan 1, 2014)

Juliet, that is exactly why I started doing this. Goose wouldn't eat her spinach fast enough and it would wilt so quickly. Yes they are in very small planters that allow them to grow. The wheat grass is growing from clusters of sprouted seed. You can start a little window garden and when they grow tall enough put them in the cage or purchase them at the store. My birds LOVE when they get a new plant. I also have an Aloe plant on the outside of the cage the grows into the cage so they can get a bit of aloe too during the day. Basil has proven to be their favorite. In the morning I give them spinach while they play on the table and they eat it up! I call them both green beaks because they are always stained green! Hahahaha!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

That looks amazing!! 

Thanks for the pic, it was very helpful. I'm going to copy what you are doing 

EDIT: I sprout various seeds for my tiel that I buy from Whole Foods. Unfortunately, sprouts have same problem... he doesn't eat them fast enough and it just rots... but I'm confused how what I need to sprout for the wheat grass to grow? Thanks

That basil growing inside the cage... or at least it appears to be basil? Looks amazing! Is that growing from a pot of soil? I need to get that!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

ive also grown their bird seed that way my baby goes nuts for fresh greens that he can tear up, not so much the already cut greens


----------



## goose'smom (Jan 1, 2014)

Nwoodrow, that's a great idea. I noticed sprouts popping up from some soil under their food dish and though, maybe I should be planting their seeds too. 

Juliet, yes they are growing from small little planters. Sometimes when they eat away at the herb I will stick willow branches in the soil because they like to chew on those too. And yes you see basil and parsley in that picture. 
Ok with the sprouts you want to go through the soaking and sprouting process and then place them on top on some soil. Keep them watered. The roots should dig into the soil and the grass should start to grow up. Also, some pet stores will have sprouted wheat grass like this in their cat section. Or even at whole foods maybe.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

We tried this with my tortoises and they just ate it faster than it was growing. I never even thought to try it with my birds. That picture you posted makes their cage look like a jungle and its a brilliant idea to keep the veggies fresh. I really want to start doing this too, I love it!


----------



## goose'smom (Jan 1, 2014)

SoCalTiels said:


> We tried this with my tortoises and they just ate it faster than it was growing. I never even thought to try it with my birds. That picture you posted makes their cage look like a jungle and its a brilliant idea to keep the veggies fresh. I really want to start doing this too, I love it!


Thank you!!! I'm like you I love the way it makes their cage look too! It is like a little jungle! They usually munch on a given plant for about a week so I would say it's well worth it. Don't get discouraged if at first they are weird about it. Goose didn't touch her first plant for weeks. Then one day I walked in the room and it was demolished! Haha! I have an adorable video I want to post but I can seem to upload it. :-/


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

I find that if you can put a mesh covering over the planter and allow the greens to grow up through it it will grow longer cause piccolo will go in and dig for the roots as well as eat the greens and then its a one growing cycle plant, lol


----------



## goose'smom (Jan 1, 2014)

nwoodrow said:


> I find that if you can put a mesh covering over the planter and allow the greens to grow up through it it will grow longer cause piccolo will go in and dig for the roots as well as eat the greens and then its a one growing cycle plant, lol


Great tip!!!!


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Ooh, thats a good plan too if they're cutting it down too fast. I want to go get some seeds right now to get started. Really brilliant idea.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

I want to turn my cage into a jungle just like goose'smom... it really does look great! I'm also going to figure out how to install one of the pots higher up so he doesn't have to go to bottom of cage. The rest I'll install in various places. He has huge cage so this should be fun 

What type of soil should I be using? Sorry if this is obvious question but there are so many different soils to chose from at Home Depot. Want to be sue I don't use bad one if he accidentally eats any of it.

PS: Did you also plant Basil seeds or buy an existing Basil that was already at least partially grown and replant it? Thanks.


----------



## goose'smom (Jan 1, 2014)

I do it both ways, sometimes plant and some times buy. The store I grocery shop at always has organic herbs for sale and they are only $2.99 so I usually can't resist picking up a couple. When you get soil just get something all organic and natural without synthetic fertilizer. Mine like to forage in the soil and climb on them (which is one reason they are on the bottom). Their cage is huge but it's also set up really high (I have curious dogs) so they actually like to play around on the bottom because it's closer to our level. I have a little plan on building little window boxes that look like what hangs on houses and hanging them from the outside with their names painted on them


----------



## goose'smom (Jan 1, 2014)

They insist on eating at the exact place! It's pretty cute  this is an organic basil plant I got at Publix

http://youtu.be/DGOD_wtENyI


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks so much for sharing that video. Awesome LOVE it! 

Cannot wait to get the same for my tiel. It is sooo healthy for them and this way it will no longer be a waste. I buy several different types of organic seeds from Whole Foods and sprout them for my tiel. He used to eat it like crazy but these days gets to it way too late and it just rots before he even bothers with it. Now problem will be solved as I will have at least 3 different types of greens growing nonstop.

One of them will be Basil... what do you recommend the other 2 types to be? I will have to research which greens are most healthy for tiels.

I eat a TON of Kale, spinach, arugula, collard etc... total vegan health nut but my bird always wastes it... NEVER eats it in time.


----------



## goose'smom (Jan 1, 2014)

I am the same as you with my diet!!! They get kale and spinach from my hand and will eat it like that, but it's pretty easy to grow as well.
As far as herbs go basil and parsley have been their favorite. Wheat grass, as you know I am sure, is so healthy! I also like to put Mint in there from time to time because I love it when their feathers smell like mint. Hahaha!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2014)

Too funny how they are attacking that Basil like pitbulls. Cute!

I'm going to start with a pot of basil, parsley and wheat grass. I know at first he will be like "what on earth is that green **** in my cage?" and totally ignore it... but eventually I know he will start snacking on it 

I will post pics when I have it setup.... nifty idea with the mint. Will try that also LOL


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

What a great idea with the small planter box. I might investigate in this for both the fids. 

I am tipping I will come home and there will be soil everywhere. LOL!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2014)

I think I'm going to slightly suspend the pots in the air by placing it into an attachable bowl as shown in pic. It will be SUPER easy to secure the pot by simply using velcro stickers... that will totally prevent it from ever tipping!!!


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Another brilliant idea! I need to get more actual feeder dishes anyways, I'm stuck using the silly plastic ones that came with the new cage right now with extra food dishes on top for Rhea who hasn't figured out going inside the cage yet. I'm going to the nursery when it opens in a few hours, then going to try to see if theres any food dishes like that at our local pet store, or if I have to go to the bird store which is a bit of a drive away.

Mango's the only one who really eats her veggies and I try to put a variety plate of veggies/fruit where she can get to it, but wilting has always been a problem. Hopefully with this, the others start to take the hint. Tink especially might, being the Mango stalker that she is, lol. Thanks so much for the ideas guys, I love this so much. Way too simple and oh so brilliant. Can't wait to get started


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2014)

Everyone make sure you post pics when you have it setup, I would love to see 

Feeding my tiel greens or whole kale leafs just wasn't working out... turned into waste as it wilted away. This will solve the problem for good! Plus, now when I have to leave town on business for few days he will ALWAYS have super healthy fresh greens growing inside his cage since I'm going to be a pot inside his smaller cage he stays in when being babysat at this lady's house.


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Peaches has parsley & basil I think, I popped them in those stainless steel dishes that you can just hang on the cage bars. She doesn't always have them because I like to mix things up in her cage but these ones have grown quite big, I think it may have something to do with her UV light being on & the fact that she's pretty much ignored them


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Okay, so just got back. I got basil, parsley and rosemary. Only got three small ones because only Mango really eats any of it. I'm still going to give them romaine lettuce on a plate, and apples once in awhile. Mango likes basil, I know. Parsley has the oxalic acid but they don't eat enough of it for that to really be an issue, and the rosemary I got mostly cause its smells good and was on the safe list. Eventually, I want to get more plants, just wanted to see what their interest level was for now.

Also, even though they were organically grown, I covered up the dirt with paper because I'd rather them shred that than really being poking it just in case.

Bird came over to investigate right away.









And I mangled the parsley a little bit trying to fit the paper, lol.


----------



## goose'smom (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh my gosh that all looks so great!!! Some spoiled birds we have here!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2014)

Looks great! 

I'm heading out later today or tomorrow to pimp out the cage and jungle it up (will post pics).

I think I'm going to simply replant it to grow straight out of the hangable feed bowls as shown in below pic rather than the metal circular bowl... not sure yet...

PS: how often do you recommend watering the herbs so I don't kill it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2014)

Not good!! I just got home from Whole Foods, not only was I DOUBLE charged for 3 items (going back tomorrow - spoke to manager they will give money back for error), but I also got herbs in pots that are too big!!! See attached photo.

I was so eager to get some herbs I got whatever they had available thinking I could maybe replant it into smaller pots without killing it??

I REALLY want to get some wheat grass. I will have to give this another try tomorrow. So far I would say I didn't get as lucky as SoCalTiels unfortunately with my hunt for herbs LOL.

I got Italian Parsley and Sweet Basil, but pots are too big! I see they sell wheat grass for cats growing in small pots at Petco. Could I feed that to my tiel? Hope it's regular wheat grass (not some weird something) and safe for tiels to eat?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

Well this is sad 

I'm unable to find any place that sells herbs in small pots like you guys have. Home Depot also only sells HUGE bags of soil and most had cow poop in it and nothing organic. This is crazy. Why am I having such hard time finding what I need!?!?!

I returned the 2 herbs I bought for refund because the pots were insanely HUGE. now my tiel has no greens. I will go searching in a couple more places today.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

I went to a local nursery that grows organically but I still wasn't 100% on it being safe, which is why I covered the dirt. I want to find a covering for it they won't chew through, until the plants are big enough to cover the dirt themselves. Where I went, veggies are all in six packs of plants, but the herbs can come in small little pots that fit in the clip to the cage food dishes or they had bigger ones like what you bought.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm totally aggravated!!! I just called around to plant nurseries and none of them have any herbs growing from small pots!

Rather than waste time driving around I decided to call few places. It looks like I need to go back to Whole Foods, buy the herbs growing from oversized pots and try to replant them into much smaller pots without killing the herb (is his even possible???)... or grow my own herbs from scratch. If I grow from scratch it will be easy to cover the soil (so they don't eat it) as I will just place a plastic lid over the pot and poke big holes so the greens can grow through the holes.

Hoping that might work. This is turning into more hassle than I thought LOL.

How... with what did you cover the dirt? Sorry I missed that part. Actually, I might place a padding of tiny rocks/pebbles to cover the soil as that would still allow water through to to plant. That might be easier


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

The ones I got seemed like they could be split into different pots, but I don't exactly have a green thumb. As long as each bit has a pretty solid root system, you should be able to replant it. If I were you, I'd try the bigger pots over starting from scratch. It'd just take longer. I used a piece of paper and a hair tie to hold it in place over the food dish. Both items my birds like to pick at and destroy, so I figured it'd keep them distracted. Oh, little pebbles though. That's such a perfect idea! The paper honestly isn't staying on so well and it'd be annoying as heck to water them every day and replace the paper, I don't recommend it. I have decorative glass type rocks from my old fish tank that would be way too big and smooth for them to even get a hold of though, that would be a lot better. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

Whoohoo!!! I'm so happy I finally managed to get everything. Home Depot actually has tons of different herbs growing inside small pots. Don't know how on earth I missed it earlier. I also bought organic wheat grass at petco. Rascal LOVES the wheat grass... soooo cool! 

I also bought medium sized pebbles to lightly line the soil with so he doesn't eat the soil. I wanted to get smaller pebbles but was worried he would think pebbles are seeds and try to eat it, so I got larger pebbles. Here are some photos


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

I LOVE the greens growing from the pots inside the cage. It added so much "life" to it and the wheat grass is a HUGE hit!!... he loves it and has been chewing on it a lot. Sorry to double post, just love things like this hehe.

I will be adding even more pots to the cage (at least 2 more) and will turn it into a real jungle =)


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Ooh the wheat grass would be fun to try too. Yeah it's pretty awesome in the cage, adds a lot of color and the whole nature vibe to it. The pebbles are a such a nice idea to make it safer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

Do you guys think that since I put a layer of those larger sized pebbles (as shown in my photo) will affect the plants growth in any way? If I used smaller pebbles... (same as the ones used in fish tanks to line the floor of tank)... do you think my tiel would try to eat such smaller sized pebbles or would it be safe?

It would be definitely be dangerous if I didn't cover the soil in some way because if you look closely at my attached photo... you will see it is not normal soil (there are strange white clumps of fertilizer and who knows what laying on top of the soil) and my tiel would surely be attracted to and try to eat it. That would NOT be good!

I'm just trying to think of some other creative ways that would be best solution for this that would be super safe for my bird of course, but also not affect the plant


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Personally, I think my birds would try to eat the smaller fish tank type rocks. I went with the bigger ones for that reason too. If you feel like they're packed too tightly around the plant for it to grow, I think it'd be safe to give it a little bit of breathing room without risking the cockatiels picking at the dirt. When you water it, just check to see if the rocks seem to be kind of smothering it and go from there? I don't think the layer you have there is too deep though, the stems of herbs tend to be pretty skinny.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2014)

Well this is sad 

My tiel has not even touched the herbs at all... not even the wheat grass!! He's not eating it whatsoever. I don't get it. Looks like I'm going to have to remove everything else temporarily from his cage that he's chewing on instead to encourage him to get used to the greens.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Tink has been actively taking the pebbles and throwing them to the bottom of the cage, aha, the plants have been picked at but mostly untouched. I give mine a plate of veggies too every day on top of the cage to pick at but only Mango eats it. I threw a handful of this seed mix, I use it for bribery since it's mostly millet, over the veggies this morning and Tink actually was picking at it after watching Mango the past couple days. Then all of a sudden, I smell herbs and she's attacking the parsley plant before moving onto munching the rosemary. She's never touched veggies before today, so there's still hope for yours! Try eating it with him or something to peak his interest in it? I've never had the best luck weaning my birds to healthier fresh foods either.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2014)

Totally ridiculous!!! All my herbs are dying!! 

I don't get it. I've been watering the herbs every 2 or 3 days. One of them was super limp and wilted... I watered it and few hrs later it fully recovered which is crazy!! The wheat grass on the other hand, is basically dead and the parsley is super wilted.

Are your herbs healthy and alive? I don't understand what I am doing wrong and my bird is not eating them!


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Have you been putting them outside at all? I stick mine outside every other day when I water them to give them more direct sunlight than they'd get in the cage. My parsley plant died already if that makes you feel better, Tink went serial killer mode and shredded every single stem it had haha. The big dork.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

My kid always wants the food in my mouth, but if I give him exactly the same food he ignores it.


----------



## goose'smom (Jan 1, 2014)

Juliet, 
If your bird isn't mowing them down then I don't know what would kill them! I'll tell you that I water mine everyday. It's actually a lazy convienence, as all I do is pour out their water from the day before over the plants every morning! Haha. They will wilt really fast if I don't do that. 
The first plant I put in Goose's cage was there for a month before she touched it. So your baby will probably come around. Some times they go crazy and mow the plants down really quick other times they take their time. Right now I have a couple with stubby stems and that's all, but they like to chew on them so I leave them.
I really wish I could help with mystery of why they are dying!! I'm so no a green thub! I'm barely and tiel thumb! Hahahaha!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2014)

I ask everyone in this forum to bow your heads and have a moment of silence. My parsley herb and wheat grass have officially died. It spent its finally moments being pooped on by a bird.

RIP Parsley and Wheat Grass plant. You will not be forgotten, only replaced by another that will hopefully eat you alive!!! LOL.

Seriously, my bird will be next to "go" if he doesn't start eating the greens! I don't know what his problem is 

He almost looks pleased or I should say "guilty" in this photo next to the dying parsley. Sad.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2014)

Sorry to bump this thread back to live, but I was just checking in to see how your herbs are doing and if they are still alive? ALL of mine died and it also smelled really bad, because all the water at the bottom the the pots got rancid and swampy/stinky. Had to throw it all out 

I was so excited about getting live herbs into his cage. This is what what I had in mind! =(


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

This is a very interesting thread! 
Juliet, it seems to me that you gave too much water to your plants. The water on the bottom should be there only for a short time, then thrown away. This type of plants doesn't want its roots constantly soaked, you just water it and throw away the water that goes into the bottom dish. 
Unless the cage is located next to a sunny window, the plants will also need to be moved out of the cage and placed on a sunny windowsill every few days.
If you follow these two rules the plants will be fine  
Don't give up! It's such a nice thing to have live plants for our babies! 
You can also add some common apartment plants, there is a list somewhere of the safe ones. They probably won't provide useful nutrients but they are a lot of fun to play with and destroy :-D 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

Well I don't have time to read all that. But ok it was a small French fry. Tiki is still alive, so that's good. As she said he more tried to shred it then actually eat it. I'm out  haha


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

I will give it another shot, but this time I will only try to keep one plant alive because having so many die was a pain. 

I think perhaps I did give them too much water, but one of the herbs wilted and looked completely bent over... then I water it and it sprung back to life!.... then wilted couple days later and died. 

I think I'm going to get one of those plants in that huge pot... perhaps the bigger more mature plant will be easier to take care of until I get the hang of it  I will buy it when I go to Whole Foods today.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

I just bought a HUGE sweet basil plant and stuck it in his cage. I deliberately placed it right next to his favorite little side door he uses to run in/out of the cage and then I shut the huge front door of cage LOL. So if he wants to go in/out he's going to be up close and personal with this herb! 

Here's a photo. You can clearly see he's thinking "why is this stupid plant suddenly back and now it's blocking my path!". He was sitting there all ticked off about it just staring....

Problem is that he's practically NEVER in his cage throughout the entire day (unless I have to go somewhere), so I doubt this will work LOL.


----------



## tmdonahue (Apr 6, 2014)

two of my females will stalk my husband for his hot wings...no joke....its like they can smell it from across the house...lol


----------

